# Provera then clomid - timings questions



## Laura82x (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello,

My doctor has prescribed me provera and clomid which he talked through with me over the phone. He said he'd put everything he said in writing with the prescription but he hasn't, so I just want to make sure my memory of what he said makes sense and ask a couple of questions too.

So I start taking the provera and then do I start the clomid on day 3 of the first provera, or day 3 after I start a period?

Also I have to have a day 21 blood test. Is that 21 days from the first provera or the first clomid?

Also, at what day roughly, can I be expected to ovulate? 

Thanks, Laura


----------

